# Thanks Coley!!



## hawgheaven (Oct 8, 2007)

Just wanted to give a public thanks to Coley for the awesome OTBS Member icons he has created... awesome job bro!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 8, 2007)

*  Me too Hawg, I see quite a few of them on here now. Does this make us special   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





















 , haha,  Terry*


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 8, 2007)

Right Terry, we're special alright


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 8, 2007)

Mama says I not special. Mama says I just like everyone else. I hope someday they let me ride the big bus


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh yeahh thanks Coley!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 8, 2007)

You're quite Welcome there Hawg, Terry, Blackhawk, and PigCicles!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Glad to do it!...

Incidentally...If any of our other Knights of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke would like to have one with their OTBS No. on it, all they have to do is email me with a return email address and I'll send you one!...

The files are in Portable Network Graphics (.png) format, and are approximately 8 kb in size...

Special Thanks to Tulsa Jeff for granting permission for the modification of the original OTBS logo...

Just one of my little contributions to The Number One Smoking Meat Site on the net!...


Until Later...


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 8, 2007)

The big bus ain't all it's cracked up to be... stick with the small one...


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 8, 2007)

Besides...The SMALL bus gets better gas mileage!...


----------



## flagriller (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes they look great.  How do I get one?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah coley- a big thanx from me too... now if i can get a few mins free to change it....


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah they're really nice Coley! Got mine up!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Thanks again!


----------



## flagriller (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks, this is waayyy cool


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks from me too!!! Put it up in place of the one that I made.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks again guys for the wonderful compliments, etc.!...

And just another little reminder to everyone once again...

If any of our *Knights of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke* would like to 
receive one of the new *OTBS* Members Logo's with their number on it...

...Just drop me an email with your return email address to let me know where to send it, and I'll get it sent out to you, usually in a matter of minutes if I'm online...


Until later...


[BUMP TTT]


----------



## ajthepoolman (Oct 8, 2007)

I like it better than the one I created!  I'll take one if you have a moment.

[email protected]


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 9, 2007)

No problem AJ!...Sent it to ya overnight!...Should be in your inbox!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Enjoy!...


Until later...


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 9, 2007)

I can't sem to get my new cool coley created logo to work. What's the trick?


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 9, 2007)

When it absolutely, positively has to be there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Click on User CP in the blue bar > Edit Signature on the left > Upload current version that is saved on your computer . You will need to delete the old version and insert the new version.


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank You Coley  ...


----------



## squeezy (Oct 9, 2007)

A big ditto from me ... nice job!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 11, 2007)

I Thank ALL of y'all for the wonderful compliments, comments, etc. that 
have been made about the new *OTBS* logo's!...

A *Big Thanks* to *TulsaJeff* for graciously granting permission for the modifications 
to the original *OTBS* logo!...

I'd like to remind all of our *Knights of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke* 
whom would like to have the new *OTBS Member w/ Knight No.* logo to 
place in their signature to either:

...1) Email me with a return email address where you'd like for me to send it, or...

...2) PM me here at the SMF with the email address you'd like me to send it to...

I'll get it sent out to you, usually in a matter of minutes if I'm online...or, 
if I'm offline at the time, I'll send it when I get back online and check my 
email and PM's, etc.

There has been a problem on a couple of occasions where an email address 
will reject or bounce back to me...however this has been a rarity...

If you experience any problems receiving your logo, PLEASE PM me to let 
me know so that I can try another way to get it to you...

Again...Thank You All!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Until later...


[BUMP TTT]...got buried again!...


----------



## richtee (Oct 11, 2007)

Coley, yer the embodiment of helpful, the personification of courtsey and the quintessential gentleman. 

In other words... Well met, Good Knight!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks!!!...<HUMBLE BOWS>


Now...If I could only convince the rest of the world!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I wonder if I should post a seperate thread somewhere about the logo's?...

If so...I wonder if *TulsaJeff* would think it should a sticky temporarily, or 
at least until all our *Knights* have the chance to receive their logo?...

Whadda ya think?...


Until later...


----------

